# Interesting blog for parents



## katie (Dec 2, 2009)

I was reading this post earlier, written by a mum of a teenager with Type 1.  It was an interesting post!  Maybe the whole blog would be useful to some of you mums and dads:

http://artistmom2two.blogspot.com/2009/12/growing-pain.html


----------



## katie (Dec 2, 2009)

Great video for WDD too  http://artistmom2two.blogspot.com/2009/11/world-diabetes-day-2009.html


----------

